# Are you superstitious?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

My background culture is quite superstitious. But being born in North America, I have a penchant for going against all kinds of superstitions, I walk under ladders intentionally, go near black cats, pick the numbers 4, 13, 14. The number 666 used to bother me being Christian before, but I've lost the fear of that number, especially after knowing the some more background history behind it. So far, I haven't noticed any consequences


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not sure I'll have to consult my astrologer and get back to you


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

What happens a bit too often to me to go unnoticed, is when I check the time it's often (realy often!) nicely symmetrical. 12.12 or 01.01. No difference in a.m. or p.m. Don't know what it means; I'm probably jinxed in some way.

My dad, retired butcher, strongly believes in bad luck when giving a knife for a present. Whenever he gives a beautiful knife as a birthday or housewarming gift, he insists in receiving a cent from the recipient. That way the knife is bought and the bad luck deterred.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm superstitious about people who make threads on superstitions. I also fear that the 4th posters in a thread will end up killing me


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm not sure I'll have to consult my astrologer and get back to you


But I might be auperstitious - not sure about that one


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Auperstitious, yes!

Superstitious, no!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Jos said:


> What happens a bit too often to me to go unnoticed, is when I check the time it's often (realy often!) nicely symmetrical. 12.12 or 01.01. No difference in a.m. or p.m. Don't know what it means; I'm probably jinxed in some way.


Oh, you may very well be jinxed. 12:12 and 01:01 are not at all symmetrical. Now, if, when you looked at the clock you saw 12:21 or 01:10 or 10:01 etc. you wouldn't have anything to worry about, because those are symmetrical times. I suggest that on the next Friday the 13th you cross your fingers and walk under an open ladder. That should begin the sorting out process for you.:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But I might be auperstitious - not sure about that one


It means you are afraid of anything to do with Cindy L-auper.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not superstitious, but I am a little OCD. Maybe that's the same thing.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm _not_ superstitious. Knock on wood!

For superstitious look no further than Schoenberg and his Triskaidekaphobia. Or Bruckner and the number 9. But don't blame them for associating certain numbers to the power of fate and destiny. Mahler felt the heat as well that something was gaining on him.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I have what I call Diaghilev syndrome, I make my own superstitions as I go. I'm glad we're anonymous here because this is embarrassing. It's like playing mind games with yourself. Really messed up.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm not sure I'll have to consult my astrologer and get back to you





EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But I might be auperstitious - not sure about that one]


So did your astrologer clue you into the fact that you might be auperstitious?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll take post no.13 so no-one else has to worry about it.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> I'll take post no.13 so no-one else has to worry about it.


Why not, Elgar's ghost should have no earthly concerns like superstitions.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Joe B said:


> Oh, you may very well be jinxed. 12:12 and 01:01 are not at all symmetrical. Now, if, when you looked at the clock you saw 12:21 or 01:10 or 10:01 etc. you wouldn't have anything to worry about, because those are symmetrical times. I suggest that on the next Friday the 13th you cross your fingers and walk under an open ladder. That should begin the sorting out process for you.:lol:


Oh darn, now I have to worry what the loose usage of the word symmetrical will do to me...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

When my toaster starts talking to me I might get a little superstitious ... but not until then.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Everyone's superstitious. A purely rational person has never been found on Earth, anywhere. And I wouldn't want to meet them.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Marinera said:


> I have what I call Diaghilev syndrome, I make my own superstitions as I go. I'm glad we're anonymous here because this is embarrassing. It's like playing mind games with yourself. Really messed up.


I think humans naturally look for patterns and deduct things in Life. Superstition can be seen as an unproven pattern or deduction.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> Everyone's superstitious. A purely rational person has never been found on Earth, anywhere. And I wouldn't want to meet them.


You will soon my friend


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> When my toaster starts talking to me I might get a little superstitious ... but not until then.


"How dark do you want it" - it only going to be a matter of time before the itoasterTM is in the shops


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

It depends on what's defined as superstitious. I mean -- I'm a Christian and I pray; some would call this superstitious. I _don't_ do things like avoid the number 13 or throw spilled salt over my shoulder. If someone near me sneezes, I say "bless you" -- but I consider that "a well-wishing/a kind thing to say" rather than a superstition (I don't actually think the person's soul has escaped!). So...I voted "no" on the poll.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think humans naturally look for patterns and deduct things in Life. Superstition can be seen as an unproven pattern or deduction.


Busted. Especially when Life is a phenomenon that has so many unknowns.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

No. I am not Superstitious.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a logical approach to life and so I am not a superstitious person. I voted 'sometimes', however, because ritual behaviour seems to come naturally to living beings - I remember one of the cats we had, if it couldn't open the sliding door first time, would circle round the sofa a couple of times and try it again. Naughtily we ingrained this into her by opening the door for her if she did that!

When I'm wearing my silver and carnelian earrings, things seem to go better for me. There could be a reason for that - I wear them with formal clothes when visiting the bank manager, for example, so perhaps s/he pays me more attention! But it *is* a superstition - I've started wearing them to visit my mother in her dementia care home.

Also once years ago I read in a magazine that the reason walking under ladders was unlucky is that it 'snaps one's lifeline'. So I never do - can't take any chances! :lol:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I have a logical approach to life and so I am not a superstitious person. I voted 'sometimes', however, because ritual behaviour seems to come naturally to living beings - I remember one of the cats we had, if it couldn't open the sliding door first time, would circle round the sofa a couple of times and try it again. Naughtily we ingrained this into her by opening the door for her if she did that!
> 
> When I'm wearing my silver and carnelian earrings, things seem to go better for me. There could be a reason for that - I wear them with formal clothes when visiting the bank manager, for example, so perhaps s/he pays me more attention! But it *is* a superstition - I've started wearing them to visit my mother in her dementia care home.
> 
> Also once years ago I read in a magazine that the reason walking under ladders was unlucky is that it 'snaps one's lifeline'. So I never do - can't take any chances! :lol:


Ladders are unlucky because they are meant to be climbed. To elevate us. To take us higher. A ladder is not shelter, nor is it a weapon. It is a man made tool. Respect it. Elevate your life and your spirit. Climb and do not look down.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Joe B said:


> So did your astrologer clue you into the fact that you might be auperstitious?


Only in the Age of Aquarius, as in only when its sung or performed...........


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well i will deal and read tarot cards. just use the minors have not studied the majors.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A friend of mine lived in an appartement with no. 666. He's still doing fine!


----------



## Williarw (Aug 19, 2017)

Not that I know of - knock on wood -


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Every time my post count reaches 666 or 999 at the end, I pause.

Hearing the wife shout, "Die already!!" doesn't help. 

I voted "sometimes".


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

when it's 999, she's committing a treason. Off with her head!

Just joking. You'd think.

999 was Japanese Emperor's number if I'm not mistaken.. or was it Chinese, anyway some Royalty


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

No I am not, but I do think a bad performance can be an element of bad luck due to things beyond your control.


----------

